
The Worst UX of any product I’ve used - acta_non_verba
https://dannybrown.blog/2020/05/25/the-worst-ux-of-any-product-ive-used/
======
dexwiz
If anything this post is a great piece of advice for the consumer. When
looking a buying something with an interface, what happens to that interface
during use. Will it get dirty? Will you have to use it without seeing it? Will
it be wet? Touch screens quickly become unusable in certain conditions, so
choose wisely.

